# Anyone know where I can buy these.....?



## Oaktree11 (17 Nov 2020)

Hi all,
I am hopeful that someone on this forum can help me.
I am trying to find some hold down fittings. The one in the photo is actually for my pencil sharpener but just happens to be perfect.




I am trying
to make my Banggood corner squares into clamped ones like these

Drillpro Woodworking Precision Clamping Square L-Shaped Auxiliary Fixture Splicing Board Positioning Panel Fixed Clip Carpenter Square Ruler Woodworking Tool Tool Accessories from Tools on banggood.com 

which I regard as expensive. I paid £6 each for these anodised 130mm ones and they are superb.





I have plenty of 6mm threaded bar and could make my own if I could find suitable clamping bits (the black plastic bit) or something similar.
I have had a good look round but can’t find anything, I could buy a load more pencil sharpeners but that is a bit extreme!
Any help welcome, and thank you
John


----------



## Oaktree11 (17 Nov 2020)

Thinking about it, I could use hardwood blocks I suppose, I have some hard oak knocking around?


----------



## Oaktree11 (17 Nov 2020)

and i just found these...








Bessey Table Clamp TK6 60/22


Bessey Table Clamp TK6 60/22




www.besseytools.co.uk


----------



## Doug B (17 Nov 2020)

Whilst I see your L plates are a little longer than the ones in your first link by the the time you’ve bought two Bessey clamps & £6 for you plate it’s roughly the same price as the Banggood ones or am I missing something 

Why not just ordinary clamps (if you have them) if you’re looking to save money.


----------



## bjm (17 Nov 2020)

Try Wixroyd - these any good?


----------



## Oaktree11 (17 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> Whilst I see your L plates are a little longer than the ones in your first link by the the time you’ve bought two Bessey clamps & £6 for you plate it’s roughly the same price as the Banggood ones or am I missing something
> 
> Why not just ordinary clamps (if you have them) if you’re looking to save money.


Yes I agree, the Bessey ones are not really what i want, I have been using ordinary clamps but they get in the way especially on small builds. I can make the bent shafts and what i am really looking for is the end parts. I can make them but if i can buy cheap plastic ones i will.


----------



## Oaktree11 (17 Nov 2020)

bjm said:


> Try Wixroyd - these any good?


Thanks Brian, thats a good source to know.


----------



## Robbo60 (18 Nov 2020)

Oaktree11 said:


> Thanks Brian, thats a good source to know.


just ordered a catalogue!


----------



## novocaine (18 Nov 2020)

if you can draw them up in CAD you can get them made pretty cheap from a 3d printer. 
this one came up as a suggestion, no affiliation and I've never used them but have a search around. 









3D People UK | 3D Printing Service | Order Online


On-demand 3D printing service. Upload files for a free instant quote and order online. Industrial quality manufacturing and rapid prototyping.




www.3dpeople.uk


----------



## Lard (18 Nov 2020)

novocaine said:


> if you can draw them up in CAD you can get them made pretty cheap from a 3d printer.
> this one came up as a suggestion, no affiliation and I've never used them but have a search around.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is interesting!


----------



## Eric The Viking (18 Nov 2020)

Oaktree11 said:


> and i just found these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if this style is what the OP wanted, but anyway...

I have _just one_ of those clamps, bought from Amazon (I can't remember when, but several years ago). The reseller advertised a pair, but only one arrived and they refused to send a second one nor amend their listing. Long-established tool and lab supplies company in Cambridge, IIRC.

It would have been a bargain, but obviously the deal worked out badly (one clamp in this context is a bit like one hand clapping), AND the quality of the item rather put me off Bessey too: the clamp is cheaply made and small. I wanted them for holding my belt sander upside down. The quality is poor (cheap polythene pad that fits over a pressed metal foot that on its own would mark anything it touches).

I bought some of these (below) to do the job instead, and they are excellent, so much so that they live with the sander and I will be getting a second pair for saw fence use. A neat feature is that the bar is threaded into the body of the clamp, so you have some "pre-adjustment", and you can use the thread to swivel the peg end and clamp end out of alignment (within reason!).









UJK Universal Fence Clamps (Pair)


A very useful pair of clamps for attaching a wooden sub-fence to your circular saw or bandsaw. The clever design allows you to drill an 8.5mm hole in the top of your fence and the clamp holds the fence securely in place leaving the face free from...




www.axminstertools.com





Mine are not branded UJK, but identical apart from colour, and were a bit cheaper, I think they came from Amazon.
If "fence clamps" doesn't turn up anything, try a Google image search. That said, it looks like Axminster have reduced the price since I was last shopping for them.

Obviously you can quickly make pads to go on the bars if you need to - 8mm diameter bar that's plated, so slightly tight in an 8mm hole (my mitre saw has a distance stop on a similar bar, and I just use friction for that one).

HTH, E.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Nov 2020)

Oaktree11 said:


> Thinking about it, I could use hardwood blocks I suppose, I have some hard oak knocking around?



Maybe TUFNOL would be a good material for the plastic parts? TUFNOL can be machined, sawn, drilled, threaded, routed and comes in many thicknesses and it will accept metal inserts. It isn't called TUFF-nol for no reason. Just a thought.

John


----------



## MilesH (19 Nov 2020)

As well as Wixroyd, WDS: www.wdscomponents.com/en-gb and Berger: www.berger-tools.co.uk/Home/ are good sources for standard parts. I've turned ball ends onto studding and used the snap on plastic thrust pads for my clamping system.


----------



## Oaktree11 (19 Nov 2020)

Thank you all for your useful comments. The 3D printing idea did occur to me but I don’t have access to one. Currently making an effort with some oak.
Here is the idea...





john


----------

